# Asteroid!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Just a reminder, a half a mile wide asteroid will hit the earth on monday, thereby ending al life on the planet as we know it. 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Ain't you a stinkah!  

I read about this rock. Supposed to pass within about 270,000 isn't it?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Just a reminder, a half a mile wide asteroid will hit the earth on monday, thereby ending al life on the planet as we know it.
> 
> Have a good weekend!


OH THANKS ALOT RAXL. I better get to drinking. :googly:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Just a reminder, a half a mile wide asteroid will hit the earth on monday, thereby ending al life on the planet as we know it.
> 
> Have a good weekend!


Great! That way I don't have to explane to Veronica why I stood her up for Betty! All I need is Jug to hide me for two days and I'm set!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I guess that means I won't get a chance to light off the MOAF (Mother of All Fireworks) I've been saving for 4th of July? I guess we'll be getting a good display, albeit a day early...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Ain't you a stinkah!
> 
> I read about this rock. Supposed to pass within about 270,000 isn't it?


That's pretty close.

I guess I missed that article.

Anyone got a link to it?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That's pretty close.
> 
> I guess I missed that article.
> 
> Anyone got a link to it?


There ya go Jeff, one email on its way. Sorry looks like your going to have to pay the bills any way.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

OS ANGELES - A huge asteroid will have a close encounter with Earth this weekend, but astronomers say there is no danger of an impact. The asteroid, known as 2004 XP14, will whiz by about 269,000 miles from the Earth, slightly farther away than the moon.
ADVERTISEMENT

The ringside seat to the cosmic spectacle will be in North America, where amateur sky watchers with good telescopes should be able see the asteroid as a small moving dot in the sky. Europe can also view the flyby, but the asteroid will appear much fainter.

The closest approach will occur on the U.S. West Coast at about 9:25 p.m. PDT Sunday, but the best viewing time on both coasts will most likely be early Monday, scientists said.

Astronomers know little about the asteroid, which was discovered in 2004. But it is estimated to be as wide as a half-mile based on its brightness.

More than three dozen asteroids have flown closer to Earth in the last few years, but scientists say 2004 XP14 is one of the largest.

"For something of this size to come this close is unusual," said Don Yeomans, who heads the Near Earth Object Program at
NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory.

Yeomans said the asteroid would pose no threat to Earth during the upcoming encounter nor in the next 100 years. Scientists estimate 2004 XP14 will have 10 more close encounters with Earth over this century.

"It's not Earth-threatening," Yeomans said.

Scientists plan to use a giant radar beacon at the Goldstone Observatory in the Mojave Desert to bounce signals off the asteroid as it flies by. The return signal should help scientists determine the asteroid's shape and its future course through space.

As viewed from Earth, 2004 XP14 is expected to cut through the constellations Andromeda, Perseus and Cassiopeia.

The asteroid will look like a streaking dot against a background of stationary stars, said Roger Sinnott, a senior editor at Sky & Telescope magazine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Damb, figures!
I just spent my house payment on an End of the World Party!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just in case anybody else is interested in the story there it is.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Damb, figures!
> I just spent my house payment on an End of the World Party!!


So does this mean you going to have a monster blow out sale at Frighteners Ent. then.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> So does this mean you going to have a monster blow out sale at Frighteners Ent. then.


well since it won't be the end of the world, my party will suck! lol


----------

